

US Senator Jerry Moran is hearing from Reddit before Bitcoin hearing - mkr-hn
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1qzwzl/im_one_of_the_senators_attending_todays_us_senate/

======
mkr-hn
Verification:
[https://twitter.com/JerryMoran/status/402886897921302528](https://twitter.com/JerryMoran/status/402886897921302528)

It looks like the hearing is at 3:30PM ET:
[https://www.senate.gov/pagelayout/committees/one_item_and_te...](https://www.senate.gov/pagelayout/committees/one_item_and_teasers/committee_hearings.htm)

